# playin in the yard today (pic heavy :D)



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

it was 75 degrees here today!!!! we spent the whole day with the dogs.. here are a few pics... thanks for looking!!!

Cheerio
















CoCo
















Medusa
















Tonka









Teardrop









Miss Cali 
























Cali playin with the waterhose


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

looks beautiful there, send some of that sun up here lol. they are all very cute, love the shots with the water hose


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

I love all your pups! Great pics yo!


----------



## cboyd0606 (Feb 1, 2011)

sweet little Tonka he/she looks like a sweetie pie


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

75 degrees?! This Alaskan is envious! LOL. Beautiful dogs!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Looking great! I really like Cali


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I love Medusa! I have not seen her before! Looks like a red version of my girl!  Love white headed doggies!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

They look great Circle M.... I like Medusa


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Shes Got Heart said:


> I love Medusa! I have not seen her before! Looks like a red version of my girl!  Love white headed doggies!


yes she does llok alot like yours except both her ears are colored... and she not red.. shes fawn and white... thanks everybody!!


----------



## Luvum (Nov 11, 2010)

Nice looking dogs. Do you have pics of Pheonix?


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Luvum said:


> Nice looking dogs. Do you have pics of Pheonix?


i dont have any from yestereday.... he was on the couch..lol


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

TONKA! Perfect name, I love it!


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Rock Creek Kennels said:


> TONKA! Perfect name, I love it!


i guess his whole name is gonna be Spurgeon's "Ironhide Tonka"..... :roll: ... john came up with it


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

Ahhh! I want to steal ALL of your babies!

They're all beautiful


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

awwww they're all so cute.


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> looks beautiful there, send some of that sun up here lol. they are all very cute, love the shots with the water hose


Good pics! we would glady take 75 degrees up here


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

your crew is STUNNING!


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

thanks everybody!!! im proud of them


----------



## The3rd (Mar 16, 2011)

Nice dogs!!! All of them are gorgeous I can't choose a favorite. Oh alright!!! I guess it would be between Cali and teardrop


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

I just want to collect them all, lol! ^.^


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

The3rd said:


> Nice dogs!!! All of them are gorgeous I can't choose a favorite. Oh alright!!! I guess it would be between Cali and teardrop


Thanks... i cant really say we pick favorites.... they are all my babies 



GTR said:


> I just want to collect them all, lol! ^.^


thanks


----------



## Luvum (Nov 11, 2010)

circlemkennels said:


> i dont have any from yestereday.... he was on the couch..lol


I would love seeing pics of him. From the pic in your sig, his face looks so precious.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Luvum said:


> I would love seeing pics of him. From the pic in your sig, his face looks so precious.


ok... you win...  here are some pics of my phe phe (Pheonix)

this is his couch time 
































sorry for the size of this one (photobucket is being stupid)


----------



## Luvum (Nov 11, 2010)

Oh, yes I love him!!  Thanks for the pics, I knew if I whined enough I'd get to see him.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Luvum said:


> Oh, yes I love him!!  Thanks for the pics, I knew if I whined enough I'd get to see him.


lmoa!!  hes my couch tater!!!


----------



## The3rd (Mar 16, 2011)

this is his couch time 
http://i1113.photobucket.com/albums/k502/kelleyj5239/339.jpg

Nice!!! lmao


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Great pics.You're dogs all look amazing.But I think Medusa is my fave.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

dixieland said:


> Great pics.You're dogs all look amazing.But I think Medusa is my fave.


thanks everybody!!!


----------



## Montana (Apr 7, 2011)

Medusa and Teardrop are lovely.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Montana said:


> Medusa and Teardrop are lovely.


thanks.... you can really tell that those two are father and daughter.... is she had a patch on her eye then they would be identical


----------



## Brutus0124 (Mar 22, 2011)

All beautiful dogs. I have to say going on strictly coat coloring and pattern though tear drop is my favorite.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Brutus0124 said:


> All beautiful dogs. I have to say going on strictly coat coloring and pattern though tear drop is my favorite.


thanks.. teardrop is my husbands pride and joy... if you're goin by coat coloring then tyson is my favorite... i didnt take any pics of him last weekend but ill show a what he looks like


----------

